# Disney English



## Melinda58

Hi, everyone,
I have a Skype interview with Disney English on Monday evening and was wondering if anyone here has experience with this company or knows anyone that does, and how that experience was/is?
I have read some not so good things about them and now not feeling too great about following through, though want to at least have the interview. I'm now also looking into teaching positions in UAE. 
As a 54 year old woman, I have a feeling I'm probably older than a lot of expats, and concerned about that, too. I'm single, female...and just starting to do my research and explore. Any info anyone is willing to share is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## angiorn

Melinda, My daughter is 24 and currently employed by DE in Xiaoshan. I have mixed feelings about the process. She is having the experience of a lifetime. There is a lack of support that I have noticed that can be troubling. She has been in China since Aug 1 and is still in a hotel. The housing is an issue and DE offers little assistance in finding housing once you are there. The schools in the larger cities are doing well, but the smaller ones are struggling. The new center that my daughter was hired to staff will not open now due to lack of interest. She has been given a choice to stay in her temporary placement or choose another city and start over. Overall, I am not impressed with DE, but China is a wonderful place to see and explore.


----------



## Melinda58

angiorn said:


> Melinda, My daughter is 24 and currently employed by DE in Xiaoshan. I have mixed feelings about the process. She is having the experience of a lifetime. There is a lack of support that I have noticed that can be troubling. She has been in China since Aug 1 and is still in a hotel. The housing is an issue and DE offers little assistance in finding housing once you are there. The schools in the larger cities are doing well, but the smaller ones are struggling. The new center that my daughter was hired to staff will not open now due to lack of interest. She has been given a choice to stay in her temporary placement or choose another city and start over. Overall, I am not impressed with DE, but China is a wonderful place to see and explore.


Hi...thank you so much for your response. The interview went well, but I am not sure I want to work for Disney. I am thinking China would be an amazing place to be, but since I'm a seasoned teacher, teaching in an international school would be better suited to my overall needs. Plus, the schools seem to have better housing arrangements from what I've read so far. Hope everything goes better for your daughter.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Melinda

If you are looking to teach overseas you might want to try Egypt...I know alot of teachers left because of the political situation 

maiden


----------



## Melinda58

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Melinda
> 
> If you are looking to teach overseas you might want to try Egypt...I know alot of teachers left because of the political situation
> 
> maiden


Thank you, Maiden...as a Jewish woman, I'm not sure how safe/comfortable I would feel there. I also have thought about Turkey and recently heard that country is becoming more anti-Semitic. It's not like I would walk around advertising, but I also don't want to feel like I have to hide something either.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Melinda58 said:


> Thank you, Maiden...as a Jewish woman, I'm not sure how safe/comfortable I would feel there. I also have thought about Turkey and recently heard that country is becoming more anti-Semitic. It's not like I would walk around advertising, but I also don't want to feel like I have to hide something either.




I fully understand.. it is bad enough being a Christian women here, good luck on your search .. have you thought about Japan? 

maiden


----------

